# Camo 15'4 HS



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

This is my girlfriend's uncle's boat. He has been hunting and fishing out of it for about 25 years, so its time for a little makeover. i picked it up from their house on the suwannee last weekend and this is what i've got done so far.










He had some huge holes in the benches, so i had to add some foam and glass it with some thick stuff.










tryin to cut down on the heat index....










....and the stuff that makes you breathe funny










inside done after 3 hours of gringing


















now for the bottom. the keel, like all of them, was worn and where the end of the bunks hit the hull were pretty worn too.










ready to glass


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

"tryin to cut down on the heat index...."

I thought you made an electric airboat! ;D

Nice work, making the old girl new again.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

This IS why you are good at this !

You SAVE your Brain Cells While most guys your age are out KILLING Thiers !!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Got the boat just about finished today. i still need to finish painting the motor and adding a few things to the interior, but other than that, she's ready to root.

the motor with the base tan









keel after glassing, sanding, gelcoating, then sanding....









same with the nose









then i coated the botton with interlux brightside. it has teflon in it so i thought it would toughin it up a little. plus is way slicker than that flat camo paint for runnin and draggin.

















then the tan

















the rest of the camo and railed


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

You work fast and that camo is awesome!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That will be one radical airboat when you're done. ;D


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Man that noe don't look a day over 25! I can see why you like that black it just makes a boat look baaaad and probably hard to paint camo over. Hey what happen to the afta pics of the motor??

Awesome redo and looks ready for another 25 yrs!


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

How did you paint the motor, and what did you use? Looks great


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

You work to fast ;D you make the rest of us look bad.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

> You work to fast ;D you make the rest of us look bad.


Im currently on a 'vacation' from work, thats the only reason i've been getting stuff done lately. I've finished two boats since i started my 13, thats why its not done 

i'm painting the motor with the same krylon flat camo paint that i did the ext. of the hull with. i still have to put an impeller in the boat so i didnt want to stencil it yet.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Finished the motor the other day. put a new impeller in it and changed the gear oil. oh and got it painted.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

nice work!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

That paint job is off the chain. How did you do it???


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

X2 What kind of stencils did you use or make your own?


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

Smokin paint job!


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

> X2 What kind of stencils did you use or make your own?


 sorry im just now gettin back to ya. i bought these stencils when i built my airboat. i got them here...
http://www.camoextreme.com/camouflage_stencils.htm


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know. Those stencils are sweet but a little out of my price range.


----------



## allnighter3 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thats a good looking set-up. I really like the paint job just dont forget to paint the prop it will real stike out if you trim it up.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks Great [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Very impressive.


----------

